# Nashville HERF



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

It has been awhile since the last Nashville Herf, so we're going to do it again! March 24th is the date that has been settled on, the time and place has yet to be decided. Rest assured it will be somewhere in Nashville! Post or PM if you can attend, so we're sure to get a big enough spot for everyone.
See you there!:cb


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark me as tenative. I have some surgery coming up between now and then, but if I'm cleared to herf, I'll be there!

For those in the area who missed the last one, it was a really fun time. Try your best to make this one!

(Any word on if there's an eating contest that day? :r)


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Hope your surgery goes well. We're checking to see if there is a chili eating contest followed by midget jello wrestling!:ss


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

I will be there as well. We should do an all day smoke where we hit multiple places. 

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Wise Blood said:


> I will be there as well. We should do an all day smoke where we hit multiple places.
> 
> -Wise Blood


I think Chad may be onto something here. That's what I was kind of shooting for.


----------



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

Will do my best to show up and probably bring a fellow BOTL along

Mag


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

You never know I might show up. I will check back in her to see whats going on.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like we will probably start out at Uptown Smoke Shop in Green Hills. The time hasn't been determined yet. More info to follow!


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Surgery is scheduled for March 13th. 

I have my first post-op follow-up on the 22nd, so if they clear me to have a cigar, I'll try and join y'all for a little while. :ss


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Hopefully we'll see you there!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

ill be trying to come


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Shawn "DEK" Hines (Feb 27, 2007)

CigarHound,

I am moving to Nashville this summer. I hope you guys end up doing another Herf later this year. Hope to get to know some of you guys late on this year.

Dek


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Shawn,
We'll definitely have HERF of some kind later in the year. Even if it's only an impromptu HERF with a few guys. Let me know when you're moving and what area of town you'll be living in/working in, I can point you towards a B&M in that area. Welcome to Nashville!


----------



## Shawn "DEK" Hines (Feb 27, 2007)

Cigar Hound said:


> Shawn,
> We'll definitely have HERF of some kind later in the year. Even if it's only an impromptu HERF with a few guys. Let me know when you're moving and what area of town you'll be living in/working in, I can point you towards a B&M in that area. Welcome to Nashville!


Cigar Hound,

Well i will be moving there this May. I am still not sure what part of town I will be in but we are looking at north Nashville. I will be working around the river @ Great Circle Rd. That is about all I know right now. Thanks

Dek:ss


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Great! There are several good B&M's that will be nearby for you.



Shawn "DEK" Hines said:


> Cigar Hound,
> 
> Well i will be moving there this May. I am still not sure what part of town I will be in but we are looking at north Nashville. I will be working around the river @ Great Circle Rd. That is about all I know right now. Thanks
> 
> Dek:ss


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

March 24th is rapidly approaching. We will begin around 1:00pm at Uptown's smoke shop in Green Hills. 

Uptown's Smoke Shop 
3900 Hillsboro Park, Nashville, TN 37201 
(615) 292-6866

From there we can move over to Woody's Smokes & Brews in Cool Springs. They have a nice selection of microbrews and foreign beer as well as a well stocked humidor.
Woody's Smokes & Brews 
1935 Mallory Lane, Franklin, TN 37067 
(615) 778-9760 

See you all there!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Cigar Hound said:


> March 24th is rapidly approaching. We will begin around 1:00pm at Uptown's smoke shop in Green Hills.
> 
> Uptown's Smoke Shop
> 3900 Hillsboro Park, Nashville, TN 37201
> ...


agh! can't make that day (6 days away?!) - i have company the night before, and well, it's spring cleaning time (inside AND out)...

good luck fellas - maybe the next time!


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Spring CLEANING!? That can surely wait! What's more important, cigars with some great guys (at least one anyway!:ss ) or spring cleaning??


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Cigar Hound said:


> Spring CLEANING!? That can surely wait! What's more important, cigars with some great guys (at least one anyway!:ss ) or spring cleaning??


um... well, it's like that Dylan song - _everybody gotta serve somebody_...


----------



## Fahrenheit 1292 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will be there. The idea of hitting multiple shops sounds great! I love Uptown's but variety is the spice...blah blah. I will have at least one other BOTL with me and hopefully another person we can convert. Has anyone else seen the pic of Wise after he lost the bet at Uptowns? I am sure there is a copy we can dig up. See everyone there!


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

How long are you guys planning on being around? I would like to make it over to uptowns on saturday but I am still not sure if I will be able to. Also what are the other stops planned just Uptowns and Woodies? Also what time will yall hit up woodies?


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I will definitely be at Uptowns at 1 dudes! :ss But when you guys take off to go to other shops, I have to take off myself. Look forward to it! =)


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

I was at Uptown's on Wednesday afternoon and talked with them. They have a new shipment of Opus for those of you that like them, and Mike said he would put some back for everyone thats interested! :tu I'm not sure what time we'll be leaving Uptown's for Woody's, I'm sure when everyone is ready we'll just head out! See you all there.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cigar Hound said:


> I was at Uptown's on Wednesday afternoon and talked with them. They have a new shipment of Opus for those of you that like them, and Mike said he would put some back for everyone thats interested! :tu I'm not sure what time we'll be leaving Uptown's for Woody's, I'm sure when everyone is ready we'll just head out! See you all there.


I'm glad you made it to Uptowns and talked to them. I haven't been able to get by this week.

-Wise Blood


----------



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

Can't make it, too much to get done around the house and I'll be leaving at 4am to go to the Bristol race.


----------

